# My first fair!



## Miss Buttercup (May 1, 2011)

I had my first fair yesterday, selling soapies and stuff!
I've been making things for over two years now, but I was still terrified.
Thankfully, it was a good day. I feel like I've learned a lot.

Magnolia in Bloom was my bestseller, I only have one left, yay!
People seem to adore Oatmeal, milk & honey too. I haven't found a single person that doesn't like the smell.

I do find that people tend to go for the soap that, they think, looks the nicest. I really had to tell people to go ahead and smell some more soaps, because some seemed to be terrified to touch anything.
With mothers day coming up, I also had a lot of guys and children buying stuff. The guys and boys didn't seem to care at all what anything smelled like, haha.
"Yeah, can I get one of those bath fizz thingies??"
"Of course, which one would you like, they have different scents. You can pick them up and smell them if you like..."
"Nahh, just give me the pink one"
Haha 

Nobody seems to like Ylang Ylang, including me. It's my first and only Ylang Ylang soap, and I haven't found anybody that wants it yet. My little group of lab rats lol did (obviously) try it out, but only because I made them.
Lots of people loved the look, but the second they smelled it, they picked a different soap to buy.
Do you guys ever sell any Ylang Ylang soaps?

All in all, like I said, I had a good day. I sold quite a bit, especially for someone who's only just starting to sell things.
Got a lot of feedback, mainly positive. One person though it was a bit pricey, but, I feel like the prices I ask are fair. Obviously my soap isn't as cheap as something you'd find in the supermarket, but hey, they're a lot better too! (at least I think so :wink

I had to disappoint a LOT of children, who came up to my stand, dragging their parents, saying they wanted a cupcake. They looked so sad when I told them it was soap, hahaha 
Maybe next time I'll sell real cupcakes. I bet I'd be a millionair if I would.

I can't wait to do another fair! I've never been so busy in my life (with preperations), but I loved doing it...


----------



## Melodee (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations Liz!  I'm glad you shared your experiences at the show.  I'm going to begin selling (at long last) next week.  I'm excited and a little  nervous.  I hope you have more good experiences like this one!  Thank you so much for the good information!

Melodee


----------



## dandelion (May 3, 2011)

Congrats, isn't selling youir own creations exciting!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 3, 2011)

Good for you and congrats on your sales!


----------



## Miss Buttercup (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad it was helpful to you Melodee  
Good luck next week!

And yes, selling your own stuff is SO exciting!
Im looking forward to the next fair...


----------



## Fullamoon (May 4, 2011)

Hi Miss Buttercup,
I just made a batch of CP using Ylang Ylang and it's making me nauseas in my own kitchen. It smells like a pee pee diaper - LOL. I bought it without smelling it first, and I didn't even know if it was floral or fruity or what but figured I'd try it out. I wonder if we're suppose to combine it with some other fragrance? Anyway, it looks pretty but I'm glad it's a small batch of soap because I'm throwing it out...


----------



## Fubble Bath (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful experience!


----------

